# Organic Houses



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I am totally thinking of building one of those organic houses for myself once I move to North Carolina. They are cheap, easy to build, economical and oh so cool looking. You can let your imagination run wild and build what ever you want. I love The Lord of the Rings so I think I should make a round front door too. My dad is a construction worker, has built three of my family's personal conventional houses as well as plenty of others so I'll have his help and I have his building genes. My mom swears I could make something liveable out of a sheet of plastic and two sticks. Check out these two houses.

http://www.simondale.net/hobbit.htm http://www.simondale.net/undercroft.htm

I think I'll make my goats barn like one of them too. Maybe that could be my trail run to test things out and see how it all works.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with! Are you planning on running electric, plumbing? Having it permitted?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That looks amazing! I would love to live in a cozy little hobbit hole.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

I would love, Love, LOVE to live in something like that! Be sure to check building codes in your area. Those are usually a stumbling block for alternative construction. The people that issue the permits don't like to think outside the box.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

For a similar reason I want to live in a Yurt someday ... cozy and down to nature.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love it! Absolutely LOOOOOVE it! I wonder how long they last? I would want it to last so I wouldn't have to rebuild every few years.
@Danielle, my brother is currently fascinated with Mongolia. I am sure he would like to live in a yurt!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know I could do it too. I will get a bit of land, use a solar shower, etc. I want a simple, yet comfortable, lifestyle. (Internet a must, haha! I also use my laptop for art, I will probably use solar for electricity). Besides, my family already uses a woodstove to heat the house, so I will be used to that part of the bargain.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Dayna said:


> I look forward to seeing what you come up with! Are you planning on running electric, plumbing? Having it permitted?


Yep I plan on having electric and plumbing. I'm not sure I want to deal with a compost toilet but I think I will do a grey water setup.



milkmaid said:


> Love it! Absolutely LOOOOOVE it! I wonder how long they last? I would want it to last so I wouldn't have to rebuild every few years.


If built correctly and regularly maintained to repair any plaster cracks or in some cases cob they can last a hundred years or more.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> If built correctly and regularly maintained to repair any plaster cracks or in some cases cob they can last a hundred years or more.


Wow!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

very cute! can't wait to see the finished product!

and I share your sentiment for compost toilet.....lots of green folk down here are adamant that living a green lifestyle means you have to have a compost toilet....but to me a compost toilet is too close to being a port-a-potty or outhouse!

another way that I've seen is really long lasting is a hemp house, I read somewhere it's 7X stronger than conventional concrete but light weight. only problem is I believe hemp is illegal to grow in the US?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> very cute! can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> and I share your sentiment for compost toilet.....lots of green folk down here are adamant that living a green lifestyle means you have to have a compost toilet....but to me a compost toilet is too close to being a port-a-potty or outhouse!
> 
> another way that I've seen is really long lasting is a hemp house, I read somewhere it's 7X stronger than conventional concrete but light weight. only problem is I believe hemp is illegal to grow in the US?


Yep. Hemp is ilegal to grow in the US but you can import it. Its a shame because its such a usefull plant.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well my dad has decided to snub the idea. He thinks its unsafe and impractical. Since he's going to be helping me I do have to value his opinion as I really don't want to build my house by myself. Good thing I have a back up plan that I know he already likes. The cargo container house. I'm working on a 3d rending of my design if anyone want to see it once I get the exterior done. It will be two stories. Two containers on the bottom and two on the top but in an L shape not a square. Hopefully he will approve of this one.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a shame! I really liked those organic houses. 
How do the container houses work? I would like to see it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

PiccoloGoat said:


> That's a shame! I really liked those organic houses.
> How do the container houses work? I would like to see it.


If you google container house it will give you a ton of images.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I wouldnt call our house "organic" but we have 2 compost toilets,solar Hot water and 14 solar panels(3kw system),rainwater tanks and when I have the time a vege patch and we grow heaps of citrus,teejae


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Cargo Contianer House*

For anyone who is interested here are the 3d images of my idea. You can click the images to see them bigger.



Ground floor + patio.



Second floor.










Front.










Kind of back view. You can see the front door in the window to the left.


----------

